# Iams Cruelty...



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Does everyone know this? Or am does this thread have a sucky title which attracts no one's attention...


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you take your pup to the vet yet?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know how much of it is true, but I don't feed their products anyway.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That whole thing on Iams is very old, and the fact that it is like PETA supporting it, very very suspect.

While I am not so foolish as to believe big business is in it for anything but profit, I have absolutely no faith whatsoever in groups like PETA, whose purpose is to eliminate domesticated pets such as cats and dogs.

I do not feed Iams and don't think I ever will.

Here is "the other side of the story":

Iams Company Research-get the facts!

Iams Company - world-class pet food and pet care products


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> That whole thing on Iams is very old, and the fact that it is like PETA supporting it, very very suspect.
> 
> While I am not so foolish as to believe big business is in it for anything but profit, I have absolutely no faith whatsoever in groups like PETA, whose purpose is to eliminate domesticated pets such as cats and dogs.
> 
> ...


Very well said!

PETA has spawned many fringe groups that are nothing more than self serving eco terrorists that will spout pure **** to justify thier cause.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Agreed!!! There is always more than one side to a story. Just because somebody wrote something does not make it fact! I don't feed Iams either but not because of this.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Tahnee GR said:


> That whole thing on Iams is very old, and the fact that it is like PETA supporting it, very very suspect.
> 
> While I am not so foolish as to believe big business is in it for anything but profit, I have absolutely no faith whatsoever in groups like PETA, whose purpose is to eliminate domesticated pets such as cats and dogs.
> 
> ...


 
PETA wants to eliminate domesticated pets??? I had never heard that before. While I don't support all their extreme measures, I do believe "extremist" groups do have a purpose in the grand scheme of things. I was not aware of their aim to eliminate domesticated pets though.......do you have evidence of this? I am not a member of PETA nor do I oppose them, but I do like to do my homework! Thanks for any info!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Tahnee GR said:


> That whole thing on Iams is very old, and the fact that it is like PETA supporting it, very very suspect.
> 
> While I am not so foolish as to believe big business is in it for anything but profit, I have absolutely no faith whatsoever in groups like PETA, whose purpose is to eliminate domesticated pets such as cats and dogs.
> 
> ...


I think the HSUS did some investigating on IAMS... I may be wrong, don't want to misquote or mislead anyone...but one of the big dog food companies was accused of not taking the best care of the dogs on which their food was tested - poor living conditions, lack of socialization/human companionship etc. I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> PETA wants to eliminate domesticated pets??? I had never heard that before. While I don't support all their extreme measures, I do believe "extremist" groups do have a purpose in the grand scheme of things. I was not aware of their aim to eliminate domesticated pets though.......do you have evidence of this? I am not a member of PETA nor do I oppose them, but I do like to do my homework! Thanks for any info!


It's true. PETA has even been known to open all the cages at dog shows and let the dogs out. They say they would rather the animals be dead than be 'owned.'

I don't get their thinking at all. Maybe hundreds of years ago dogs could fend for themselves, but their domesticated now. PETA is a group I do not associate with or support.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> It's true. PETA has even been known to open all the cages at dog shows and let the dogs out. They say they would rather the animals be dead than be 'owned.'
> 
> I don't get their thinking at all. Maybe hundreds of years ago dogs could fend for themselves, but their domesticated now. PETA is a group I do not associate with or support.


Well that is not something I can get behind either. It's odd - when you visit their website there are all sorts of great campaigns for shelter dogs, unchaining dogs, etc. It makes no sense to me to be opposed to people keeping dogs and cats as companion animals. Some days the world makes very little sense!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Well that is not something I can get behind either. It's odd - when you visit their website there are all sorts of great campaigns for shelter dogs, unchaining dogs, etc. It makes no sense to me to be opposed to people keeping dogs and cats as companion animals. Some days the world makes very little sense!


I know, it's true. 

There are many beliefs of PETA's that I basically agree with (like I will not wear fur and I think it's wrong to do so, and I don't agree with canned hunts, etc.) but they also take things to the extreme.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I found this HelpingAnimals.com // Help An Animal // Factsheets // Doing What's Best for Our Companion Animals

on their website. I see how it leans toward a sense of "freedom" for animals (I infer that to mean roaming free in the wild?? ) but I don't see here anything to indicate a rejection of the notion of animals as pets. But this is only one page of course. The other thing I think is that "extreme" groups attract some real nutjobs who may do things in the name of the group but which are not necessarily sanctioned by the group. Just looking at all sides here. I've admired PETA from a distance but admit have not done much research into their activities. I just have a tendency to support groups which promote animal welfare...but should probably be careful with whom I align myself!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmm... Well I never really looked at it that way. And I haven't heard much about PETA over here in Hong Kong.

The rescue group I volunteered at forwarded an email regarding that website to all the volunteers. So I just thought I would share.

Seems like you guys know more


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

you guys might be interested in checking out this website - 

PETA Kills Animals | PetaKillsAnimals.com


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

No comment on PETA.

I have posted this before but here it is again. Our rescue dog Magic, is a former Iams Nutritional testing dog. He came from Alabama. The research facility that was under scrutiny was the one in Alabama, although we aren't sure if he was in that facility or close by in another testing facility. When the site closed, all the animals were allowed to be adopted by P&G employees which is what happened with Magic and he moved to Ohio. Unfortunately he was a perfect dog but shed and he was sent to the rescue where we found him.

I know there are two sides to all stories and even though we have proof where he came from there is no proof that there was any bad treatment to him because for a 6 yr. old who has his history he is a wonderful, well adjusted, beautiful boy with no sketetons in his kennel!


http://www.iamstruth.com/iamstruth/en_US/jhtmls/landing/IT_Landing_Page.jhtml?li=en_US&pti=CV


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Dog food in general needs a complete overhaul! I’m not “allowed” by law to name the brand that begins with a “ P”. Dog/Cat food are not regulated by the FDA. That is where ALL pet owners should be focused. You can call dog food whatever suits the need such as organic, fresh, no this or that added but beware! I lost 2 fur kids due to the “ great food” with in 3 weeks all due to the P food they were given! My vet sent toxicologs samples to the University of ### just to find out this college was majorly involved with the P company giving them large grants. How do you honestly think the results came back as?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

DavidG said:


> Dog food in general needs a complete overhaul! I’m not “allowed” by law to name the brand that begins with a “ P”. Dog/Cat food are not regulated by the FDA. That is where ALL pet owners should be focused. You can call dog food whatever suits the need such as organic, fresh, no this or that added but beware! I lost 2 fur kids due to the “ great food” with in 3 weeks all due to the P food they were given! My vet sent toxicologs samples to the University of ### just to find out this college was majorly involved with the P company giving them large grants. How do you honestly think the results came back as?


Unless there is a court order against you personally, there is no law that prevents you from stating the name of the brand of a product. If you have something factual to report you are free to do so, if you have an opinion, you are free to state that as well. 

FYI, this thread is from 2007. It would be better if you started your own new thread.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Yes, unfortunately there are ways besides court orders to seal lips. If you wants facts, I’ll be glad to show you the 2 “ sunken” areas in my back yard where I buried 2 dogs 3 days apart! One was my wife’s Boston terrier who went through Hell going from 28# down to 12# in 2 weeks. 3 days ,yes that’s 3 days I was digging yet another grave for My first Golden “ Toby” who had just went through his annual vet check. After losing 2 dogs in such a very short time, my Vet sent tissue specimens to the University of Iowa ( my memory is blurred by what university) as losing 2 dogs with in a week is highly unusual. Toxicology reports came back as high levels of Red dye #5 as well as medium amounts of ethylene menthol ( also a chemical That is present in antifreeze! Back in those days I was very active in Facebook. I then was called by Sedgwick ( I never notified them )who is the company insurance company who wanted me to shut my mouth for a dollar amount. Yes, knowing NOTHING would be done, they sent me 1500.00 which did NOT even come close to vet bills let alone the loss of 2 great dogs. By the way, EVERY penny I received was donated to the Jacksonville Humane Society. Yes, the company name begins with “ P” and yes per the insurance claim I had to forgo the right to ever mention the name, Or risk being sued. On top of that, the University that did the toxicology reports are extremely rewarded by Grants from this “ P” company! All of this IS fact! As a matter of fact, not long after losing both dogs, there was a special where a person went undercover to this Pet food ”factory” with a hidden camera. The results were amazing to say the least! That’s why I would love to see Pet food regulated-by the FDA . You want the truth? I’ll give you the truth!......David


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It does not take too much digging to figure out which dog food company has Sedgwick as an insurance company. 

That said - I would not trust FDA based on the nonsense that came out 2 years ago w/r to DCM.


----------

